# Il caso Rebic rischia di andare davanti alla Fifa



## Lucocco 2 (14 Settembre 2020)

La Fiorentina è molto arrabbiata per l'accaduto. Se le due società non faranno chiarezza, i viola minacciano di portare il Milan e l'Eintrach davanti alla Fifa.

Calciomercato.com


----------



## hiei87 (14 Settembre 2020)

Non avevo dubbi. Invece Muratore all'Atalanta per 7 milioni, pagati sull'unghia, va bene.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Settembre 2020)

ma figuriamoci se non si sono prima informati se era lecito o no...

che poi, nessuno sa cosa abbiano fatto. ma se l'hanno fatto è lecito.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Settembre 2020)

Dove stiamo finendo.........


----------



## Hellscream (14 Settembre 2020)

Eh certo, perchè la Fiorentina ovviamente non sa nulla secondo loro 

Ed ovviamente, i Muratore a 8 milioni sono perfettamente limpidi e chiari.


----------



## mil77 (14 Settembre 2020)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina è molto arrabbiata per l'accaduto. Se le due società non faranno chiarezza, i viola minacciano di portare il Milan e l'Eintrach davanti alla Fifa.
> 
> Calciomercato.com



Si e per che cosa? Il giocatore era dei tedeschi e la fiorentina non ha nessun potere.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Settembre 2020)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina è molto arrabbiata per l'accaduto. Se le due società non faranno chiarezza, i viola minacciano di portare il Milan e l'Eintrach davanti alla Fifa.
> 
> Calciomercato.com



Singer ed Elliot ne capiranno ben poco di calcio, ma certo non mancano di avvocati e pareri legali. Non sono certo gli ultimi arrivati


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Settembre 2020)

E lo avevo detto già 2 giorni fa ma in 4 o 5 mi avevano risposto male qua sul forum.
Era molto meglio dare 3 o 4 milioni ai fiorentini e via anziché comportarsi così che sembriamo pure dei morti di fame.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2020)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina è molto arrabbiata per l'accaduto. Se le due società non faranno chiarezza, i viola minacciano di portare il Milan e l'Eintrach davanti alla Fifa.
> 
> Calciomercato.com



E certo la Fiorentina cede all'Eintracht Rebic per ben 2 milioni e poi pretende che il Milan lo paghi 40 così da incassarne 20. Non fa una piega. Invece lo hanno preso in quel posto.


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E certo la Fiorentina cede all'Eintracht Rebic per ben 2 milioni e poi pretende che il Milan lo paghi 40 così da incassarne 20. Non fa una piega. Invece lo hanno preso in quel posto.



La Fiorentina non pretendeva certo 20 milioni, si sarebbe accontentato del giusto, direi anche solo 3 o 4 milioni. Ci va coraggio per ritenere corretta la valutazione di Rebic a zero. Mi dite se ricordate da quando c'è il calcio di un giocatore che ha segnato 12 gol in sei mesi (il migliore dietro solo a Ronaldo) venduto a zero alla fine del campionato?


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2020)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina è molto arrabbiata per l'accaduto. Se le due società non faranno chiarezza, i viola minacciano di portare il Milan e l'Eintrach davanti alla Fifa.
> 
> Calciomercato.com



Ma che articolo è ? Alla Fiorentina sarà arrivata sicuramente la cifra e non dipende da loro.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Settembre 2020)

se c'erano ancora i Della Valle che ci portavano in tribunale era sicuro al 100%...Commisso non lo che tipo sia da questo punto di vista


----------



## __king george__ (14 Settembre 2020)

qualche giorno fa dissi che i tifosi viola erano parecchio inc con noi...può darsi che Commisso farà un pò la voce grossa anche per non passare da fesso agli occhi dei suoi nuovi tifosi...mah staremo a vedere


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina non pretendeva certo 20 milioni, si sarebbe accontentato del giusto, direi anche solo 3 o 4 milioni. Ci va coraggio per ritenere corretta la valutazione di Rebic a zero. Mi dite se ricordate da quando c'è il calcio di un giocatore che ha segnato 12 gol in sei mesi (il migliore dietro solo a Ronaldo) venduto a zero alla fine del campionato?



Se se lo teneva l'Eintracht fino a scadenza di contratto cosa cambiava per la Fiorentina? Il Milan poteva rinnovare il prestito a oltranza fino a scadenza senza comunque sborsare un euro di cartellino. Hanno trovato una soluzione con l'Eintracht mettendo di mezzo Silva e i tedeschi erano d'accordo. La Fiorentina non può farci niente. Le parti in causa erano Milan e Eintracht per cui non è proprio il caso di puntare il dito contro il Milan.


----------



## Pungiglione (14 Settembre 2020)

Ma il Milan cosa c'entra? Se io compro da qualcuno la sua audi a zero euro saranno problemi suoi?


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Settembre 2020)

Ahhh che pauraaaa... Tremate la fiorentina si è incavolata


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se se lo teneva l'Eintracht fino a scadenza di contratto cosa cambiava per la Fiorentina? Il Milan poteva rinnovare il prestito a oltranza fino a scadenza senza comunque sborsare un euro di cartellino. Hanno trovato una soluzione con l'Eintracht mettendo di mezzo Silva e i tedeschi erano d'accordo. La Fiorentina non può farci niente. Le parti in causa erano Milan e Eintracht per cui non è proprio il caso di puntare il dito contro il Milan.



Se se e se... coi se non si va da nessuna parte. Avessero fatto come hai detto te sarebbe stato ok ma evidentemente non lo hanno fatto perché così si beneficia della legge italiana per i lavoratori che vengono da fuori e si paga lo stipendio di rebic un terzo in meno ma a conti fatti si rischia una bella causa al tas.
Aggiungo giusto per chiarezza che fare il confronto con muratore, sturaro o altri non ha senso. I casi sono differenti. Nei casi di sturaro muratore e compagnia bella le società erano d'accordo e quindi nessuno andrà alla uefa o alla fifa o al tas a lamentarsi e addirittura nel caso di sturaro la uefa non può neppure verificare granché la bontà dell'operazione visto che il Genoa non essendo in zona europa da anni non ha neppure mai avuto i bilanci sotto controllo.
L'unico caso che si avvicina un minimo al nostro (ma neanche troppo) è quello di Mutu. Vi invito a rivedervi la storia di Mutu su internet. Juve e Livorno furono condannate a pagare 21 milioni in solido e... raga... a chi dice che tanto la Fiorentina nn aveva diritti da accampare... Mutu era svincolato! Insomma come ho detto nel post di prima... per 3 o 4 milioni di risparmio rischiamo di trovarci dentro ad un bel casino e abbiamo pure fatto la figura dei morti di fame.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Se se e se... coi se non si va da nessuna parte. Avessero fatto come hai detto te sarebbe stato ok ma evidentemente non lo hanno fatto perché così si beneficia della legge italiana per i lavoratori che vengono da fuori e si paga lo stipendio di rebic un terzo in meno ma a conti fatti si rischia una bella causa al tas.
> Aggiungo giusto per chiarezza che fare il confronto con muratore, sturaro o altri non ha senso. I casi sono differenti. Nei casi di sturaro muratore e compagnia bella le società erano d'accordo e quindi nessuno andrà alla uefa o alla fifa o al tas a lamentarsi e addirittura nel caso di sturaro la uefa non può neppure verificare granché la bontà dell'operazione visto che il Genoa non essendo in zona europa da anni non ha neppure mai avuto i bilanci sotto controllo.
> L'unico caso che si avvicina un minimo al nostro (ma neanche troppo) è quello di Mutu. Vi invito a rivedervi la storia di Mutu su internet. Juve e Livorno furono condannate a pagare 21 milioni in solido e... raga... a chi dice che tanto la Fiorentina nn aveva diritti da accampare... Mutu era svincolato! Insomma come ho detto nel post di prima... per 3 o 4 milioni di risparmio rischiamo di trovarci dentro ad un bel casino e abbiamo pure fatto la figura dei morti di fame.



Il prezzo di Rebic lo fa l'Eintracht non il Milan. Loro sono d'accordo nel cederlo a zero al Milan. Il Milan cede Silva a 9 milioni. Le due società sono d'accordo. Esattamente come Muratore e soci. La Fiorentina se la prende in quel posto ma il giocatore non era mica in comproprietà con la Fiorentina.


----------



## Prealpi (14 Settembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Se se e se... coi se non si va da nessuna parte. Avessero fatto come hai detto te sarebbe stato ok ma evidentemente non lo hanno fatto perché così si beneficia della legge italiana per i lavoratori che vengono da fuori e si paga lo stipendio di rebic un terzo in meno ma a conti fatti si rischia una bella causa al tas.
> Aggiungo giusto per chiarezza che fare il confronto con muratore, sturaro o altri non ha senso. I casi sono differenti. Nei casi di sturaro muratore e compagnia bella le società erano d'accordo e quindi nessuno andrà alla uefa o alla fifa o al tas a lamentarsi e addirittura nel caso di sturaro la uefa non può neppure verificare granché la bontà dell'operazione visto che il Genoa non essendo in zona europa da anni non ha neppure mai avuto i bilanci sotto controllo.
> L'unico caso che si avvicina un minimo al nostro (ma neanche troppo) è quello di Mutu. Vi invito a rivedervi la storia di Mutu su internet. Juve e Livorno furono condannate a pagare 21 milioni in solido e... raga... a chi dice che tanto la Fiorentina nn aveva diritti da accampare... Mutu era svincolato! Insomma come ho detto nel post di prima... per 3 o 4 milioni di risparmio rischiamo di trovarci dentro ad un bel casino e abbiamo pure fatto la figura dei morti di fame.


La storia di mutu la ricordo benissimo, la Juventus lo portò via a zero dal Chelsea senza l'accordo della società inglese in modo arbitrario, non ci sono certo analogie con Rebic, ma in che stato di diritto una società può vantare diritti su una proprietà altrui a cui spetta in esclusiva tale valutazione, che poi sia un artificio finanziario possiamo essere d'accordo ma per il resto certo che no


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Settembre 2020)

di questi metodi per aggirare i contratti se ne vedono a bizzeffe. Finché non c è una violazione si attaccano


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il prezzo di Rebic lo fa l'Eintracht non il Milan. Loro sono d'accordo nel cederlo a zero al Milan. Il Milan cede Silva a 9 milioni. Le due società sono d'accordo. Esattamente come Muratore e soci. La Fiorentina se la prende in quel posto ma il giocatore non era mica in comproprietà con la Fiorentina.



Il prezzo di Rebic è stato fatto appositamente al ribasso, giusto per non dare nulla alla Fiorentina ma indipendentemente da questo... il prezzo di Mutu lo fece poi la fifa sbattendosene altamente del fatto che fosse svincolato. Son due giorni che lo dico e son certo che adesso arriveranno altri del forum a dirmi che ho torto ma credo proprio di non sbagliarmi. Spero si farà attenzione e che Maldini sia bravo a tenere ottimi rapporti con i viola.


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Settembre 2020)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> La storia di mutu la ricordo benissimo, la Juventus lo portò via a zero dal Chelsea senza l'accordo della società inglese in modo arbitrario, non ci sono certo analogie con Rebic, ma in che stato di diritto una società può vantare diritti su una proprietà altrui a cui spetta in esclusiva tale valutazione, che poi sia un artificio finanziario possiamo essere d'accordo ma per il resto certo che no



Ma per favore... mutu era svincolato! Il Chelsea lo aveva licenziato in tronco!


----------



## Prealpi (14 Settembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Il prezzo di Rebic è stato fatto appositamente al ribasso, giusto per non dare nulla alla Fiorentina ma indipendentemente da questo... il prezzo di Mutu lo fece poi la fifa sbattendosene altamente del fatto che fosse svincolato. Son due giorni che lo dico e son certo che adesso arriveranno altri del forum a dirmi che ho torto ma credo proprio di non sbagliarmi. Spero si farà attenzione e che Maldini sia bravo a tenere ottimi rapporti con i viola.



Ma non è vero, mutu subì quella sanzione a causa della squalifica per doping(cocaina) era una sorta di risarcimento per il chelsea


----------



## Prealpi (14 Settembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ma per favore... mutu era svincolato! Il Chelsea lo aveva licenziato in tronco!


Certo, fu squalificato per doping, la multa era per il giocatore stesso non le società stai facendo un po' di confusione scusa


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Settembre 2020)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, mutu subì quella sanzione a causa della squalifica per doping(cocaina) era una sorta di risarcimento per il chelsea che aveva pagato comunque il suo stipendio



Guarda cerca su google e mi dici...


----------



## Prealpi (14 Settembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Guarda cerca su google e mi dici...


Per scrupolo sono andato a rileggere e confermo quanto ho scritto, la multa era per mutu non per le società


----------



## luigi61 (14 Settembre 2020)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina è molto arrabbiata per l'accaduto. Se le due società non faranno chiarezza, i viola minacciano di portare il Milan e l'Eintrach davanti alla Fifa.
> 
> Calciomercato.com


delle vere volpi i nostri dirigenti!! Un'ottimo viatico per le trattative Milenkovic Chiesa, ah già dimenticavo che non ci sono trattative ad oggi perché siamo a posto con Castillejo e Salaemekoso, la giampions e vicina!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Settembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non avevo dubbi. Invece Muratore all'Atalanta per 7 milioni, pagati sull'unghia, va bene.



É Pinamonti 18,5 con promessa di riacquisto?
Avete visto su transfermarkt la lista di acquisti delle genovesi?

Chiusa la parentesi, di fatto la Fiorentina era comproprietaria del cartellino. Venderlo abbassando in modo artificioso il prezzo di vendita oltre una soglia minima di decenza non penso sia tanto legale.


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Settembre 2020)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Per scrupolo sono andato a rileggere e confermo quanto ho scritto, la multa era per mutu non per le società



Non posso postare il link ma se cerchi mutu chelsea compensation trovi tutta la storia di mutu spiegata direttamente dalla bbc.


----------



## luigi61 (14 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É Pinamonti 18,5 con promessa di riacquisto?
> Avete visto su transfermarkt la lista di acquisti delle genovesi?
> 
> Chiusa la parentesi, di fatto la Fiorentina era comproprietaria del cartellino. Venderlo abbassando in modo artificioso il prezzo di vendita oltre una soglia minima di decenza non penso sia tanto legale.



Min...chia stavolta sono d'accordo con te!! Oltre a non essere legale è pure inelegante, provocatorio oltre che da da veri barboni Elliottstyle


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Settembre 2020)

Ragazzi secondo me stiamo facendo un po di confusione. 
Innanzitutto il Milan ha responsabilità zero in tutto ciò. 
Stabilire una percentuale sulla futura rivendita è una formula che è molto in voga quando si pensa che il valore del giocatore possa impennarsi nel tempo ma non è detto che ciò accada ,come non è detto che il giocatore venga ceduto. Nel caso di rebic addirittura è stato ceduto anni fa per la misera cifra di 2 mln di euro dalla fiorentina. 

Ma andiamo ad oggi.

La fiorentina ha tutte le ragioni del mondo a sentirsi derubata e raggirata ma non di certo per il valore che i tedeschi hanno dato al calciatore e per il prezzo che è stato stabilito. Su questo c'è poco da sindacare e poco da arrabbiarsi perché il valore di un calciatore è molto aleatorio. Nessuna società poi venderebbe al ribasso e la fiorentina era certa che in caso di cessione del giocatore avrebbe ricevuto la sua parte dovuta. 
Ma a far saltare il banco e tutte le carte stavolta è stato uno scambio: l'entreicht vende a zero, forse, il cartellino di rebic solo perché per 9 ha avuto quello di silva.
Quindi la parte spettante alla fiorentina non è rintracciabile in denaro ma forse si è tramutata in un cartellino di un altro giocatore. 
Io credo sia un unicum quanto accaduto e non sia di facile interpretazione. 
Come se uno vendesse una casa per cento euro ma poi si vedesse riconosciuto uno sconto su un altro acquisto. 
Si può fare?
È lecito?
Credo sia questo lo snodo della faccenda.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Chiusa la parentesi, di fatto la Fiorentina era comproprietaria del cartellino.



La questione sta tutta lì, la Fiorentina non era comproprietaria di NULLA.


----------



## Pit96 (14 Settembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina non pretendeva certo 20 milioni, si sarebbe accontentato del giusto, direi anche solo 3 o 4 milioni. Ci va coraggio per ritenere corretta la valutazione di Rebic a zero. Mi dite se ricordate da quando c'è il calcio di un giocatore che ha segnato 12 gol in sei mesi (il migliore dietro solo a Ronaldo) venduto a zero alla fine del campionato?



Suarez sembra andare via a zero.
Però non so se è la stessa cosa perché vuole rescindere il contratto.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La questione sta tutta lì, la Fiorentina non era comproprietaria di NULLA.



Esatto.


----------



## Garrincha (14 Settembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Se se e se... coi se non si va da nessuna parte. Avessero fatto come hai detto te sarebbe stato ok ma evidentemente non lo hanno fatto perché così si beneficia della legge italiana per i lavoratori che vengono da fuori e si paga lo stipendio di rebic un terzo in meno ma a conti fatti si rischia una bella causa al tas.
> Aggiungo giusto per chiarezza che fare il confronto con muratore, sturaro o altri non ha senso. I casi sono differenti. Nei casi di sturaro muratore e compagnia bella le società erano d'accordo e quindi nessuno andrà alla uefa o alla fifa o al tas a lamentarsi e addirittura nel caso di sturaro la uefa non può neppure verificare granché la bontà dell'operazione visto che il Genoa non essendo in zona europa da anni non ha neppure mai avuto i bilanci sotto controllo.
> L'unico caso che si avvicina un minimo al nostro (ma neanche troppo) è quello di Mutu. Vi invito a rivedervi la storia di Mutu su internet. Juve e Livorno furono condannate a pagare 21 milioni in solido e... raga... a chi dice che tanto la Fiorentina nn aveva diritti da accampare... Mutu era svincolato! Insomma come ho detto nel post di prima... per 3 o 4 milioni di risparmio rischiamo di trovarci dentro ad un bel casino e abbiamo pure fatto la figura dei morti di fame.



C'è un precedente di qualche mese fa più attinente di Mutu


Il Newell’s Old Boys porta la Roma in tribunale. Il club argentino negli scorsi giorni ha presentato una causa per 2,4 milioni di euro presso la Camera di Risoluzione delle Controversie della Fifa relativa al trasferimento di Ezequiel Ponce allo Spartak Mosca, affare avvenuto lo scorso giugno poco prima della chiusura del bilancio giallorosso. L’accusa della società di Rosario è quella di aver incluso nell’affare con i russi Andrea Romagnoli - “giocatore dal valore di mercato quasi nullo” - per evitare di pagare quanto dovuto in caso di cessione del giovane attaccante, acquistato da Sabatini cinque anni fa in cambio di 7 milioni di euro e il 40% di una futura cessione. La Roma - al momento non è arrivata ancora la notifica della controversia - ha ceduto Ponce per 3 milioni (più altri 3 di bonus e il 20% della plusvalenza) e pochi giorni dopo ha formalizzato il trasferimento di Romagnoli, giovane portiere prodotto del settore giovanile, per altri 3 milioni, realizzando una plusvalenza complessiva di 4,49 milioni. Secondo il Newell’s la Roma ha aggirato la clausola sulla futura rivendita di Ponce, evitando di dover pagare ulteriori 1,2 milioni di euro. Sarà la Fifa a stabilire chi ha ragione.


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2020)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina è molto arrabbiata per l'accaduto. Se le due società non faranno chiarezza, i viola minacciano di portare il Milan e l'Eintrach davanti alla Fifa.
> 
> Calciomercato.com



Ma l'accaduto che cosa sarebbe?!


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Settembre 2020)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> C'è un precedente di qualche mese fa più attinente di Mutu
> 
> 
> Il Newell’s Old Boys porta la Roma in tribunale. Il club argentino negli scorsi giorni ha presentato una causa per 2,4 milioni di euro presso la Camera di Risoluzione delle Controversie della Fifa relativa al trasferimento di Ezequiel Ponce allo Spartak Mosca, affare avvenuto lo scorso giugno poco prima della chiusura del bilancio giallorosso. L’accusa della società di Rosario è quella di aver incluso nell’affare con i russi Andrea Romagnoli - “giocatore dal valore di mercato quasi nullo” - per evitare di pagare quanto dovuto in caso di cessione del giovane attaccante, acquistato da Sabatini cinque anni fa in cambio di 7 milioni di euro e il 40% di una futura cessione. La Roma - al momento non è arrivata ancora la notifica della controversia - ha ceduto Ponce per 3 milioni (più altri 3 di bonus e il 20% della plusvalenza) e pochi giorni dopo ha formalizzato il trasferimento di Romagnoli, giovane portiere prodotto del settore giovanile, per altri 3 milioni, realizzando una plusvalenza complessiva di 4,49 milioni. Secondo il Newell’s la Roma ha aggirato la clausola sulla futura rivendita di Ponce, evitando di dover pagare ulteriori 1,2 milioni di euro. Sarà la Fifa a stabilire chi ha ragione.



Molte grazie.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Settembre 2020)

Giorgio e Gino hanno due terreni che decidono di cambiare. 
Il terreno di Giorgio vale 7 milioni, quello di Gino vale 10.

Giorgio però in caso di vendita deve dare, da contratto, il 50% dell'incasso a un cugino che gli aveva prestato a suo tempo dei soldi per l'acquisto non volendoli indietro ma puntando solo su una eventuale valorizzazione e cessione del bene nel tempo. 
Un investimento diciamo, più che un prestito. 

La normalità dovrebbe essere scambiare i due fondi con Giorgio che versa a Gino i 3 milioni di differenza e Giorgio poi versa al suo cugino i 3.5 mln che gli spettano come premio di valorizzazione.

Ma mettiamo il caso che Giorgio e Gino anziché valutare i due terreni 7 e 10 decidono di valutarli 0 e 3 . 
Giorgio versa a Gino 3 mln , il terreno di Giorgio passa a gino e viceversa. 
Giorgio ha ceduto il suo terreno a 0 quindi da contratto a suo cugino deve dare zero ma si ritrova un terreno che vale 10.

Il cugino resta di fatto fregato da una cessione taroccata da uno scambio. 
I soldi del cugino non sono spariti ma sono nel terreno.


----------



## Pit96 (14 Settembre 2020)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> C'è un precedente di qualche mese fa più attinente di Mutu
> 
> 
> Il Newell’s Old Boys porta la Roma in tribunale. Il club argentino negli scorsi giorni ha presentato una causa per 2,4 milioni di euro presso la Camera di Risoluzione delle Controversie della Fifa relativa al trasferimento di Ezequiel Ponce allo Spartak Mosca, affare avvenuto lo scorso giugno poco prima della chiusura del bilancio giallorosso. L’accusa della società di Rosario è quella di aver incluso nell’affare con i russi Andrea Romagnoli - “giocatore dal valore di mercato quasi nullo” - per evitare di pagare quanto dovuto in caso di cessione del giovane attaccante, acquistato da Sabatini cinque anni fa in cambio di 7 milioni di euro e il 40% di una futura cessione. La Roma - al momento non è arrivata ancora la notifica della controversia - ha ceduto Ponce per 3 milioni (più altri 3 di bonus e il 20% della plusvalenza) e pochi giorni dopo ha formalizzato il trasferimento di Romagnoli, giovane portiere prodotto del settore giovanile, per altri 3 milioni, realizzando una plusvalenza complessiva di 4,49 milioni. Secondo il Newell’s la Roma ha aggirato la clausola sulla futura rivendita di Ponce, evitando di dover pagare ulteriori 1,2 milioni di euro. Sarà la Fifa a stabilire chi ha ragione.



Ma in questa storia sbaglio o noi saremmo l'equivalente dello Spartak Mosca?
La Fiorentina dovrebbe prendersela con l'Eintracht non con noi se facciamo il paragone


----------



## Black (14 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É Pinamonti 18,5 con promessa di riacquisto?
> Avete visto su transfermarkt la lista di acquisti delle genovesi?
> 
> Chiusa la parentesi, di fatto la Fiorentina era comproprietaria del cartellino. Venderlo abbassando in modo artificioso il prezzo di vendita oltre una soglia minima di decenza non penso sia tanto legale.



era comproprietaria, o vantava una percentuale sulla futura rivendita? perchè non è la stessa cosa

certo che farebbe veramente ridere se, in mezzo a tutte le nefandezze che vediamo a livello di valutazioni di giocatori, l'unica trattativa per il quale si finisce in tribunale diventa questa


----------



## Black (14 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi secondo me stiamo facendo un po di confusione.
> Innanzitutto il Milan ha responsabilità zero in tutto ciò.
> Stabilire una percentuale sulla futura rivendita è una formula che è molto in voga quando si pensa che il valore del giocatore possa impennarsi nel tempo ma non è detto che ciò accada ,come non è detto che il giocatore venga ceduto. Nel caso di rebic addirittura è stato ceduto anni fa per la misera cifra di 2 mln di euro dalla fiorentina.
> 
> ...



hai ragione. Se proprio Commisso insiste, gli diamo la metà del cartellino di Silva, anzi la metà della minusvalenza che abbiamo fatto, così sono 4,5 a testa


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Settembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Se se e se... coi se non si va da nessuna parte. Avessero fatto come hai detto te sarebbe stato ok ma evidentemente non lo hanno fatto perché così si beneficia della legge italiana per i lavoratori che vengono da fuori e si paga lo stipendio di rebic un terzo in meno ma a conti fatti si rischia una bella causa al tas.
> Aggiungo giusto per chiarezza che fare il confronto con muratore, sturaro o altri non ha senso. I casi sono differenti. Nei casi di sturaro muratore e compagnia bella le società erano d'accordo e quindi nessuno andrà alla uefa o alla fifa o al tas a lamentarsi e addirittura nel caso di sturaro la uefa non può neppure verificare granché la bontà dell'operazione visto che il Genoa non essendo in zona europa da anni non ha neppure mai avuto i bilanci sotto controllo.
> L'unico caso che si avvicina un minimo al nostro (ma neanche troppo) è quello di Mutu. Vi invito a rivedervi la storia di Mutu su internet. Juve e Livorno furono condannate a pagare 21 milioni in solido e... raga... a chi dice che tanto la Fiorentina nn aveva diritti da accampare... Mutu era svincolato! Insomma come ho detto nel post di prima... per 3 o 4 milioni di risparmio rischiamo di trovarci dentro ad un bel casino e abbiamo pure fatto la figura dei morti di fame.



Tutto molto bello, ma l'Eintracht ha valutato Rebic 0(o giù di lì) essendo la proprietaria del cartellino, la Fiorentina non può far nulla. Stssero zitti e rosichino.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Settembre 2020)

Black ha scritto:


> era comproprietaria, o vantava una percentuale sulla futura rivendita? perchè non è la stessa cosa
> 
> certo che farebbe veramente ridere se, in mezzo a tutte le nefandezze che vediamo a livello di valutazioni di giocatori, l'unica trattativa per il quale si finisce in tribunale diventa questa



Infatti dico “nei fatti” non “di diritto”.

Se uno ha il diritto di ricavare metá di quanto ricavi dalla vendita di un bene, di fatto ne é tuo comproprietario.

Se poi io vendo un bene che vale 20.000€ a 100 , ci sta che quello che detiene il 50% sul diritto alla rivendita ti faccia causa per aver “regalato” un suo bene.


----------



## Gunnar67 (14 Settembre 2020)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina è molto arrabbiata per l'accaduto. Se le due società non faranno chiarezza, i viola minacciano di portare il Milan e l'Eintrach davanti alla Fifa.
> 
> Calciomercato.com



Siamo dei rabbini di nome e di fatto. Poteva rientrare in un ipotetico affare Milenkovic...


----------



## luigi61 (14 Settembre 2020)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Siamo dei rabbini di nome e di fatto. Poteva rientrare in un ipotetico affare Milenkovic...


Ecco concordo, questo è il succo; aldilà di tutti i blablabla e tecnicismi quello che mi preoccupa è che questa diatriba si ripercuotera negativamente sulle trattative; il pensiero seguente è che se il problema me lo pongo io che non sono nessuno sarà invece ben presente nella mente dei dirigenti con la conclusione che probabilmente non vogliono concludere alcunché...


----------



## hiei87 (14 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É Pinamonti 18,5 con promessa di riacquisto?
> Avete visto su transfermarkt la lista di acquisti delle genovesi?
> 
> Chiusa la parentesi, di fatto la Fiorentina era comproprietaria del cartellino. Venderlo abbassando in modo artificioso il prezzo di vendita oltre una soglia minima di decenza non penso sia tanto legale.



Ricordo anche un belga dell'inter venduto in patria a cifre astronimiche, per non parlare dell'affare Oshimen in cui sono rientrati Karnezis e altri 3 giovani del Napoli valutati complessivamente 20 milioni. Sui gobbi poi si potrebbe scrivere un libro.


----------



## Maximo (14 Settembre 2020)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina è molto arrabbiata per l'accaduto. Se le due società non faranno chiarezza, i viola minacciano di portare il Milan e l'Eintrach davanti alla Fifa.
> 
> Calciomercato.com



Certo, perchè per aggirare la clausola contrattuale del 50% sulla rivendita alla Fiorentina è sufficiente non comunicare le cifre della vendita. Ma dai...


----------



## Davidoff (14 Settembre 2020)

Sarebbe proprio da noi essere gli unici a rimanere in*ulati in un'operazione salva-bilancio, quando tutti gli altri fanno i loro porci comodi da anni senza alcun problema.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Infatti dico “nei fatti” non “di diritto”.
> 
> Se uno ha il diritto di ricavare metá di quanto ricavi dalla vendita di un bene, di fatto ne é tuo comproprietario.
> 
> Se poi io vendo un bene che vale 20.000€ a 100 , ci sta che quello che detiene il 50% sul diritto alla rivendita ti faccia causa per aver “regalato” un suo bene.



non è così sono due cose diverse. Non esiste più la comproprietà, è una cosa illegale; e non possono nemmeno lamentarsi del prezzo, perché non esistono parametri ufficiali oggettivi per i valori dei giocatori di calcio. Ergo è solo strumentalizzazione mediatica.


----------



## mabadi (15 Settembre 2020)

Comunque credo di non aver capito nulla.
Silva e Rebic più o meno si equivalgono come valore.
Perchè ci avrebbero dovuto dare 9mln?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Settembre 2020)

Ma quando gli skifosi gobbi vanno da un giocatore e lo convincono a svincolarsi a zero e portarselo in scuderia da loro... nessuno fiata ??? Quante volte lo hanno gia fatto ???

Commisso valuta 70 milioni chiesa e 40 milioni milenkovic e nessuno fiata ?????

Per quanto mi riguarda andassero tutti a caghere...

Ha fatto bene Paolo e l l'eintracht. 
Tanto per chiesa e milenkovic era già partita persa.

E per chiudere.... sarei andato da chiesa e milenkovic per chiudere il loro passaggio a zero l anno prossimo ...

Inculet commisso..... docet gobbi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Settembre 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non è così sono due cose diverse. Non esiste più la comproprietà, è una cosa illegale; e non possono nemmeno lamentarsi del prezzo, perché non esistono parametri ufficiali oggettivi per i valori dei giocatori di calcio. Ergo è solo strumentalizzazione mediatica.



Sul “non esistono parametri ufficiali” non ci conterei molto. Esistono siti specializzati che danno una valutazione oggettiva dei calciatori,m i sta che la valutazione reale si discosti, gli esempi sono molti, ma penso che raramente si vada sotto il 50% del valore stimato e in sede di arbitrato la cosa andrebbe giustificata, ma la stagione appena fatta, etá e situazione contrattuale (2 anni residui) non la giustificano. Come tu dici non c’é un valore legale di un giocatore, ma se io vendo una BMW serie 5 di 2 anni perfetta a 500€ chi ha un diritto *contrattuale*, pari al 50% del suo valore puó farti causa, soprattutto se é noto che da quel momento in poi l’acquirente della BMW manda ogni sera una delle 10 figlie a casa del venditore per passarci la notte. É una chiara vendita con occultamento del valore.

Che la comproprietá non esista é noto, m ail diritto sul 50% del valore del “bene cartellino del giocatore” é sancito contrattualmente e deve essere rispettato.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Settembre 2020)

Facciamoci un'altra domanda:ma se quest'operazione l'avessa fatta la cosca torinese,la Florentia si sarebbe indignata?Avrebbe minacciato di portarli al Tas?Se la risposta che vi date è un no,poi non meravigliamoci del fatto che il calcio italiano è e resterà sempre in mano loro e sempre più alla deriva.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina è molto arrabbiata per l'accaduto. Se le due società non faranno chiarezza, i viola minacciano di portare il Milan e l'Eintrach davanti alla Fifa.
> 
> Calciomercato.com



I due club si sono accordati, e di certo hanno anche cercato la soluzione più ottimale per loro..la fiorentina era un terzo incomodo ma se non vi erano vincoli sul prezzo minimo del giocatore non vedo il problema..


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2020)

mamma mia 6 pagine di nulla. 
perchè non si sa niente di modalità e cifre, cosa discutiamo?

inoltre al limite la fiorentina denuncerà i tedeschi, mica il milan.... dai su..........


----------

